# Harp advice needed ASAP



## caters

No, this isn't about purchasing a harp. I don't have any room for one. No, this is about composing for harp. I was thinking of adding a harp to my orchestration when I go from the dramatic first movement to the peaceful second movement. I mean it seems like the harp would be a perfect fit for the second movement.

Here is a video of the second movement:






But there are 2 extremes I have to avoid when I compose for harp. I shouldn't score it pianistically by assuming that an octave chord in both hands is possible. But I shouldn't score it just arpeggios and glissandos, both being techniques I strongly associate with harp, otherwise the harpist will get bored fast. I haven't scored for harp before.

I was wondering if you could give me some advice on scoring for harp.


----------



## Boludo

Ask Nancy Allen?


----------



## Enthalpy

http://composingforharp.com/
https://www.harpspectrum.org/harpworks/composing_for_harp/composing_for_harp.shtml


----------



## Mandryka

Here's some imaginative harp music, which may give you some ideas


----------

